# What do you stow your camera in?



## vertigrator (Jul 25, 2006)

I got a new digital camera recently, a Fuji FinePix S5600. Unfortunately it's a little too big to fit in the bucket hatch between my legs. If only the bucket was another couple of centimetres deeper. :roll:

I've taken it out with me once in calm weather. I wrapped it in a plastic bag and then put it in a standard padded camera case. You can see my camera case with the plastic bag in it in this shot:









I've had a look for water tight camera cases. There's planty of dry bags available in different sizes, but the only one I found specifically designed for cameras was too small.

So I'm wondering what other people do to keep their camera safe from splashes and dunkings?

Cheers
Vert


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

Hi - I carry mine in a small snap-lock plastic box. Along with my wallet, keys & phone. Usually lives in the front hatch.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

i use a much smaller camera but would recommend the 'sistema' brand of tupperware type containers. they have a snap lok lid, which is easily removed/replaced on the yak and are 100% waterproof. they come in all sizes so its just a matter of finding one that fits your camera.

BIG W or Wooloworths stock them, and they are only $5-$10


----------



## Fishbone (Sep 22, 2006)

Gday Vert, i use a specially designed underwater case for my camera so i can take it diving. But an alternative i discovered while searching for a dry bag solution for my mobile phone is the Aloksak. The manufacturers say the bags are waterproof to 67 metres for years and are used by the US Navy. They come in a bunch of different sizes and for 3 bags your lookin at between 17 and 30 bucks AUD. Ive read that the camera, phone , PDA etc can actually be operated within the bag without taking it out. Anyway check em out here... http://www.arocshop.com.au/viewProduct. ... oductId=78 or just search Aloksak in google.

Cheers

Andy


----------



## Geejay (Sep 26, 2005)

A 'snap lock' resealable lunch bag works OK for non water proof cameras. Quiality of photo is not affected as much as you may think.

GJ


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Hi Vertigrator, I have a Fujifilm S5500 and have been really impressed with it. As you say, a bit bigger than some digitals so a little more tricky to handle. I used to carry it wrapped in a plastic bag and have a separate bit of clear plastic over the lense so it was splashproof. Then I bought a 2 litre (or was it . . .?) [edit: it is 5 litre!  ] dry bag from Kmart when they had a 25% off special. This bag has a ring on it that I can put a tether line on. It sits behind me and can be pulled around to the front when I need it. If the dry bag falls into the water it will float as I can roll the top down and still leave plenty of air in it for bouyancy. I also put a cloth in there so I can get the last bit of fish slime/water off my hands properly before touching camera.

My camera did get a dunking one time when I was out of the water and I put it down in the middle of my yak where it slipped into the footwell where there was a puddle and . . . That story is on this forum somewhere. So, next camera will be a Fujifilm and $100 case.


----------



## sam60 (Aug 30, 2005)

we use the sistema brand of clear boxes for taking the camera fishing......we have 2 fuji camera's the s5000 and the e550, the e550 is smaller and fits in a container and then into the pocket of my wife's PFD...so she ends up taking all the pics and i try to catch the fish....... the olympus waterproof camera is on the wishlist.....


----------



## MR .FAULTY (Sep 17, 2006)

I HAVE A PENTAX OPTIO W10 WATERPROOF DIGITAL CAMERA AND I USE THE PELICAN CASE AS A STORAGE BOX FOR CAMERAS AND KEYS ETC. CHECK OUT THE PELICAN WEBSITE FOR THE ENTIRE RANGE .


----------



## fisher (Aug 30, 2005)

A peanut paste jar


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

A post on the same subject http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2525


----------



## Sunhobie (Jun 22, 2006)

Have a look for an "ALOCKSAK" 
It is a lightweight ziplock bag that really is waterproof (unlike your average sandwich bag). It keeps the camera dry and you can just use the camera as normal.


----------



## vertigrator (Jul 25, 2006)

Some good comments and ideas ther guys. Ta muchly. 

troppo, I like the idea of a dry bag that I can teather onto the yak.

One day maybe I'll splurge on one of those cheap small cameras that can fit in my hatch beneath me. Or even a waterproof one.

Cheers
Vert


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWQpFk7UAACbfgAASQIfVkoBhGQA/79+gMACjYiamU9G0k9QfqaTDTU9TEbQhFNpG1GRk0aAAAAIp4pk0AAaGmgAAIAtqQ20iRX5BtJ0lGKxlbWWuttNfWgoOrLlfoBOpyptZyf0yPHJsYwvo+Q3aMWAN/tKH3fg8MWpJ0gknpDcZjwIYwq6BCEl2ZqSYTVPg97eGOPSrOyb0Ei5AqoeHMFeRCq8HwYMxINMzEqQlDDIRRg0gO0VQytMKFrJ0RVIESYZFgQvxA6ADsNU1YNMovlxoAQclrKEorIXlCen8XckU4UJAKRZO1A==


----------



## Salty Dog (Sep 18, 2005)

G'day Vertigrator, I have an Aquapac waterproof camera bag - is clear & flexible as well, so you can take photos through it - picked it up from Whitworths for about $30-40 from memory - can hang it around your neck too.


----------



## Peter_M (Oct 30, 2005)

Hi Vert - how've you been...
Re: camera's - as you may recall I keep mine attached to my PFD, where I can get it easily with one hand. It is also waterproof, and it floats if I drop it overboard. I tried using a dry bag before I had a w'proof camera but I found that it was such a hassle getting the camera in and out for each pic that I was't using it.
I also would like to reiterate what Occy and Gatesy have said - don't take anything on your 'yak that can't stand a dip in the brine. I also try to avoid taking things that don't float too.
BTW, my camera was $15 on ebay - a full featured, high quality Japanese compact that would have been 5 or 6 hundred ten years ago. It takes that quaint, old stuff called film. Most labs will scan my film onto a CD for about 15 bucks, so I reckon I get the best of both worlds.
Are you and John still keen for Lake Pedder?
See you soon
Peter.


----------



## vertigrator (Jul 25, 2006)

Yep I certainly do worry taking a brand new non-waterproof camera on the yak. I reckon I'll go with some kind of dry bag or sealed container. And also maybe take my dodgey old one on those occassions I expect a bit of chop.

But I think I'll also keep an eye on eBay for a waterproof jobby. :wink:

PS. Peter, yep I'm lookin' forward to Pedder.


----------



## vertigrator (Jul 25, 2006)

I got a dry bag designed for larger cameras. It's a crush drybag made by Exped http://www.exped.com and has a padded insert which seals and then a dry bag which seals over the top of that.


----------



## Magicrik (Jul 12, 2006)

ive got the little olimpus 200 and i keep it in a 18cm by 15cm glad plastic lock bag $5 for a box of 100 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2006)

I have a waterproof housing for my camera, so no matter what it'll never get soaked. I do keep the housed camera in a dry bag in the pouch behind my seat to keep the outer lens relatively clean. Haven't had too many chances to use it lately, however, because I've been too busy catching fish


----------

